

Is Scheme Faster than C? - jcl
http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~jsobel/c455-c511.updated.txt

======
plinkplonk
This is a great essay.

The approach of converting scheme code into C (and possibly assembly) via
series of correctness preserving transforms is explained in great detail in
Friedman and Wand's "Essentials Of Programming Languages".

Get the first edition if you can. It is more comprehensive then the second
edition. The third edition should be out in a few weeks so you may want to
wait for that, if you plan to buy book.

~~~
jcl
Curiously enough, the article's author's homepage says that Friedman is his
academic advisor, so Friedman may well have been teaching the Programming
Languages course where the author picked up the technique.

